# Ol' No. 12 on the Sundance Central



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got around to editing the video clips I took at this year's National Narrow Gauge Convention in Hickory, North Carolina.

Here's the result:


Ol' No. 12 on the Sundance Central


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks great. I've always admired your level of detail on your rolling stock. That modular railroad is fantastic also.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks real good, I believed there has been quite abit added to the railroad since I last saw it 3 years ago. 
Keep up the good work. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack thanks for the video. Great weathering on engine and cars also the whole layout was awsome. We would like to get to see some time.


----------

